# Dogfish Tournament



## rdr70 (Sep 7, 2010)

Doses anyone have any information on the dogfish tournament at Johnie Mercer's Pier.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Yea im pretty sure its in the winter.


----------



## BigDinNC (May 22, 2012)

Last years was Jan 28th so around the same time I am sure


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

We fished it last year and it was Jan 28, you better come early to get a good spot.


----------



## rdr70 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks to all those who responed. Johnie Mercer's web stite still lists last year date as Jan 28 2012. Hopefully they will update the web site soon.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Usually the weekend between the NFL Conference Championship games and the Superbowl. That would put it somewhere arounf the 26th of Jan.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I look forward to the tournament as I always have a great time as it has been fun and you get to meet some great folks. I would really like to catch a dogfish for once.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Eric is correct. It is tentatively scheduled for January 26th.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

It is now official it will be January 26th


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Rumor has it, Yerby Ray is buying the first round of icy cold adult beverages. Now mind you, that's just the rumor. :beer:


----------



## doubleb (May 19, 2009)

correct !!!!!! 1/26/13 good luck...


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Bigfisherman said:


> Rumor has it, Yerby Ray is buying the first round of icy cold adult beverages. Now mind you, that's just the rumor. :beer:


And hes restocking his color coded shock leaders


----------



## BigDinNC (May 22, 2012)

Hey guys I havnt been on in a while so wanted to say hello to everyone and also have a quick question about the dog fish tourny. Never done any of this type fishing before but am always looking a good reason to hit the planks with good people so what type of gear will I need and do they provide the bait or will I need to bring my own and if so what should I try? I know its a tournament and not looking any secerets from u pros just a lil help to get me started on what I hope will be my first of many trips to JMP in January! Thanks for any help and advise u can give.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

You need to bring your bait and any type of cut bait , squid, finger mullet will work. One past winner used shrimp if I recall. The main thing if the dogfish are there they will go for about anything but it is fun to hear the theories about what bait works best. Looking forward to meeting you. You can get more information here: http://ncfps.com/Special_Events_LKM5.php


----------



## BigDinNC (May 22, 2012)

Thanks a lot roadkillal. That is great info and really appreciate the link. We will see u guys in January!


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Been off the internet for 45 days and come back on and see that I am going to have a nice bar tab in Januray. I'll accept that as long as ya'll also try some of my drink of choice that comes in quart jars.

I am calling this week and making my reservations at the Silver Gull. 

Started a new job the first of November and now I am a newspaper editor so I will just have to come and cover all of the action first hand 

JMP Dogfish Tourn. is something I really look forward to each year.

Al.....I want to come down early Friday and would love to help with the event, my way of giving back. Let me know what I can do. You shoulder too much of the work load and some of us should pitch in.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Yerby, Thanks a bunch and you are now on the offical crew list. I think it is going to be another good turnout for it.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Ya'll hear that!!!!!! I'm official. I haven't had such a title since my ex-wife declared me "certifiable."


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Yerby, I think I see how this game is being played. With you an editor, this will be a business trip. You, have to get the scoop, right? Of course since you're on the job. All expenses should be covered. Including tournament entry, room at the Silver Gull, the new rods and reels you'll need to participate. Along with that bar tab that will be needed to get inside scoop from the past and present participants. Hmmm I kinda like how this is heading.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

roadkillal said:


> Yerby, Thanks a bunch and you are now on the offical crew list. I think it is going to be another good turnout for it.


You can add me to the crew also Al (if you'd like) Planning on being there Thursday afternoon.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Santa just made my reservations at the Silver Gull motel and they do have a special Dog fish Tournament rate that is very easy on the wallet. I highly reccommend the Silver Gull as it is at the pier and a great value as far as overnight accommodations go.

I will be hosting a "JMP Dogfish" reception in my room on Friday evening, details will be forth coming. Some highlights of the reception....There will be an autograph signing session with the JMP 2011 Dogfish Tournament winner, and the demonstration of a fish attractant mallet.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Sounds like the reception is planned, complete with entertainment. 

I still want to discuss the quart jars Yerby. :beer:


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I happen to have access to Wilkes County, NC anti-freeze that is made by a rather prestigous family from there. I think you will become a fan of it.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I am up for the reception.  

Who is this great 2011 winner I hear speak of? I caught just as many fish that year if I remember correctly, I think we all did as a matter of fact. 

"Not looking for secrets from u pros" LMAO!!! That is funny right thar!! I will say, maybe the newer guys that have signed on the last couple of years are taking it a bit more serious, but the guys that have been there over the years are just out there to have fun, relax, and enjoy being outside fishing. If anyone shows up bound and determined to win the thing and get all serious, you will be chasing your tail all day failing to enjoy the tourney for what it is. Hell, I even let someone else reel in the only fish I caught last year. LOL It is called a tourney, but there is more tackle/bait sharing, general fishing BS and plenty of relaxing times. 

Who cares if the pot has gotten up to a few hundred bucks for 1st place, the real prize, and I mean the REAL pièce de résistance is the grand prize that is probably going to be raffled off. Unless Al decides to do it different this time that is. I hear there is going to be a decent custom rod donated this year.  Batson SW967F 8' 2pc 3/4-4oz lure weight. Lifetime warranty (against defect not tailgate) on the blank. Set up for spinning, cork tape grips with x-flock shrink wrap over. Fuji "Tangle Free" K frame alconite guides. Will work just as great on a pier for a general purpose bottom rig rod, or spiked in the sand hunting black drum in the wash. Pretty sweet deal....so I hear.  Depending on how daring the donater, there MAY even be a decorative wrap on it.

Looking forward to another great day in the sun; looking forward to another great day in the freezing rain (don't get it twisted, either is just as likely to happen) with everyone.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Bigfisherman said:


> Sounds like the reception is planned, complete with entertainment.
> 
> I still want to discuss the quart jars Yerby. :beer:


Maybe we can get Elvis to perform for us!!!! I wish you would have seen him up in the hotel that night!!!! "I am a bictum ub my own sheeeeet"


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

thekingfeeder said:


> I am up for the reception.
> 
> Who is this great 2011 winner I hear speak of? I caught just as many fish that year if I remember correctly, I think we all did as a matter of fact.
> 
> ...


I hear ya, had a great time in the freezing rain and cold, I'll be back when we get some weather like that.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

thekingfeeder said:


> I am up for the reception.
> 
> Who is this great 2011 winner I hear speak of? I caught just as many fish that year if I remember correctly, I think we all did as a matter of fact.
> 
> ...


It ain't the number its the size, or so my girlfriend keeps telling me. Heck, that can't be right either.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Bigfisherman said:


> Sounds like the reception is planned, complete with entertainment.
> 
> I still want to discuss the quart jars Yerby. :beer:


We've been out by the bonfire tonight testing a quart of said "bullet proof" maker tonight and I must say......I think the skin on the back of my head is starting to ride up. HEEEYAAAAAHHHH this stuff creeps up like and kicks ya.

Ya'll might like this.

This will make you wanna go out and slap the sand with a mallet to call in some fish for sure.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I can see it now.... Yerby Ray gets "bulletproof", and realizes he can't demonstrate the mallet in the room without sand, we walk up to the room to find he has 2' of sand EVERYWHERE sittin in the middle of a pile slamming a mallet, holding a mason jar yelling, "Y'all come and getcha some!" LOL :beer:


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

thekingfeeder said:


> i can see it now.... Yerby ray gets "bulletproof", and realizes he can't demonstrate the mallet in the room without sand, we walk up to the room to find he has 2' of sand everywhere sittin in the middle of a pile slamming a mallet, holding a mason jar yelling, "y'all come and getcha some!" lol :beer:


lmao.........


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I will draw the line on blowing on the Fish pipe.


----------



## willzini82 (Oct 17, 2012)

Does anyone have recommendations for what type of rod and reel to use. this is my first time fishing in the tournament and I do not want to be under or over prepared.


Thanks!!!!


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

may as well use a cane pole...fish don't bite this time of year. Anyway I'm gonna use 30 lb. on a 8' mh rod /6500 and stinky squid for bait. That way I won't have to bait up and cast out but one time.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Anything you have that will handle about 4oz+ of weight will be fine. Some will have 13' rods, some will have 6' rods. 8'-9' would be nominal.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Will,

I won the thournament in 2011 and will gladly tell you the secret to my success for just $10.

J/K.....The advice listed above is accurate. What I would suggest is that you bring a roll of duct tape or something to lie against the concrete rail of JMP. It could damage a rod or cut your line. I am planning on using a few 8-9' MH rods with Abu reels. Distance isn't the name of the game, it is all about smelly bait. Well that and beer.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

I generally bungee cord a towel to the rail to lean the rods against. that way I have something to wipe my hands on after baiting up.:beer:


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I have a question about this part.
"* We are going to attempt to weigh every fish caught so each fish will be recorded and given a number. This number becomes the blind bogey number for the drawing. So the more fish you catch the more chances you have on winning."
Does this mean that fish other than dogfish will be weighed and count towards this prize? I would hate to toss something back that gave me an extra shot.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Right now we are only looking at weighing and entering the dogfish. We may give out prizes for other fish being caught. Like the first one caught or something else we will make that announcement before we start at the annual picture ceremony.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Biggest question, is a skate a fish? LOL


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Skates and Rays are not eligible


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

Better enjoy this tourney boys..Mercers is fixing to be sold to a Joe's Crab Shack.....already they won't sell any season tickets for this year.....all thats holding up is hearing in march by Wrightsville Bch.....another pier on the history channel......


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Loner said:


> Better enjoy this tourney boys..Mercers is fixing to be sold to a Joe's Crab Shack.....already they won't sell any season tickets for this year.....all thats holding up is hearing in march by Wrightsville Bch.....another pier on the history channel......


I was following that in the news but it has sort of dried up. I may try and do some calls tomorrow if I can get some free time, work the power of the press sort of thing.

I can't see the logic in a chain wanting to buy the entire pier. Parking is very limited and I couldn't see enough year round business to operate successfully. The cost of razing the pier would be very high and not have much advantage because you would hurt your initial investment.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

roadkillal said:


> Skates and Rays are not eligible


If they were, i would have a reason and way to come down and whup you all Is joes crab shack gonna tear the pier down? Waste of 1 million yards of concrete lol


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

NC KingFisher said:


> If they were, i would have a reason and way to come down and whup you all Is joes crab shack gonna tear the pier down? Waste of 1 million yards of concrete lol


If they dropped it all straight down it would at least make some good structure. Still it would be sad to loose it cause I do fish that pier a few times a year.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Extended forecast looks favorable but we all know how these things can change:

Fri Jan 25 - High 64° Low 41° 60% chance of Showers, Wind SSW at 13 mph

Sat Jan 26 - High 58° Low 39° Sunny Chance of rain:0% Wind W at 11 mph


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

yerbyray said:


> Extended forecast looks favorable but we all know how these things can change:
> 
> Fri Jan 25 - High 64° Low 41° 60% chance of Showers, Wind SSW at 13 mph
> 
> Sat Jan 26 - High 58° Low 39° Sunny Chance of rain:0% Wind W at 11 mph


Aslo chance of catching a real fish - 0% lol


----------



## doubleb (May 19, 2009)

FYI if you are looking for something to do.,fri nite carolina bch [by the lake] is having a BBQ cookoff to benefit step up for soliders.. fri nite there will be two bands playing,, along with all the fun that goes with that.. the cookoff is sat, same day as your tourny... good luck to all,, specail thanks to AL,great job...BB


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Weather continues to degrade but that isn't going to hamper the fun.

I don't want to over step Al and all of the great things that he does for this tournament but anyone interested in P&S guys using GMRS/FRS radios at the event? I will bring a set, might help Al out on letting him know at HQ how the catch is going, need more beer, etc.

Does this sound doable?


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

...went and visited the pier today...no one there but Matt.....told me he will have dogs and burgers and beer at $1.50....lots of tee shirts with the shark tourney on them....he DOES want it to go good!!!


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

We are planning on leaving here right when the wintery mix starts to fall and I am dreading that as it means I will probably have to travel through it all the way to Raleigh.

I am looking forward to this and hope it is a crowd larger than last year.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

When are you getting in Yerby?


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

No later than 3pm Friday. My original plan was to leave Chateau Ghetto here about 10am and get into WB at 3pm but the weather is making me look at different options.

A part of me wants to head out after work on Thursday and stop somewhere on the eastern side of the state just to avoid the weather but that plan isn't too solid right now as I really need to go in Friday morning and get some of the newspaper arranged.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

...well I USE to be a big time sharker....when the sun went down, this clown would LITE UP!!..Point:....my all time favorite bait....the just CAN'T MISS bait...false albacore, little tunny,....FRESH!!!!
Well good ole Matt just happen to mention that he was working on having it for sale at the pier saturday.....I wouldn,t use nothing else IF I could get it!!!!!


----------



## KB Spot Chaser (Nov 19, 2009)

Loner said:


> ...well I USE to be a big time sharker....when the sun went down, this clown would LITE UP!!..Point:....my all time favorite bait....the just CAN'T MISS bait...false albacore, little tunny,....FRESH!!!!
> Well good ole Matt just happen to mention that he was working on having it for sale at the pier saturday.....I wouldn,t use nothing else IF I could get it!!!!!


sting ray, spanish mack, jack, and what you said are go to biter baits


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Robert and Al,

I will be now traveling solo as the better one-third (I've put on weight and she lost some) has decided to stay at home and enjoy the house without me. I should be arriving ahead of schedule.

Al, just let me know what I can do to help.

Looking forward to seeing everyone and I hope everyone stays safe as the road conditions in western NC might be fun tomorrow mid-day.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

KB Spot Chaser said:


> sting ray, spanish mack, jack, and what you said are go to biter baits


And dont forget KING MACKS. IO dont care if you wanna eat em, thats one heck of a bait


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

I am looking forward to lots of pictures and reports. Maybe a P&S group pic, followed by good pictures of Yerbyrays color coordinated reels,line and leaders so I can get a head start on this years trends. 
Yerby, do you have a mallet technique for piers? If you do I am hoping for maybe some video on that too.
I hope all participants have a great time. I wish I could have been there myself.
ETF


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

hey guys. i live in maryland and i was supposed ot fly down this morning and fish the tournament in the afternoon, but because of the snow storm we didnt. we are leaving tommorow morning so maybe i can still catch some even though it snot the tournament


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Eattheflounder said:


> Yerby, do you have a mallet technique for piers? If you do I am hoping for maybe some video on that too.
> ETF


I hear it involved a hotel room with 2ft of sand in iit and a mason jar, wth yerbray beatin the sand with the mallet yellin grt u some


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Was a GREAT tourney. Some fish, plenty of BS'ing, and then some BS'ing. We spent the 1st 6 hours just standing around. That last hour the fish turned on a bit. I believe 1 oz separated 1st and 2nd place. I am sure someone with a better, more accurate, memory than I will spout off statistics. All in all, one of the most successful tourneys yet, IMHO. Thanks to Al for keeping this tradition going.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Robert has it right 9.4 was the winning dog and 9.3 was second. The event was another great time. Had about 105 anglers , 140 rods and a dozen dogs caught. But the event is totally about seeing people , meeting people and getting to know people better. I want to thank everyone that showed up and I appreciated everyone that made the effort. A special thanks to Robert , Eric , and Brian and anyone else that contributed to special gift I got at the end. that was totally unexpected and just wowed me. It really made my day.


----------

